# Where can I buy 1971 GTO fenders



## GTO1971 (Aug 14, 2011)

My dad is restoring his 1971 GTO and is having trouble finding actual 1971 GTO fenders. Does anyone know where we could search for them?


----------



## jigaway (Jul 2, 2011)

In the age of the internet, start digging! "Tempest search" Craigslist, or check in to OPGI, Perfromance Years, Ames, Year One, etc. Ebay it. 
It may be a tougher hunt and more expensive to find originals.

Good luck


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

They arent reproduced in steel, only the 70 is. Lucky for you LeMans and T37 fenders will work with a minimum of effort. You could use the 70 fenders if you can rework the area where the bumper sits. Unless yours are bashed up all of mine are probably in worse shape. Got any pics of what you are working with, because they might not be that bad.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

E-bay item#280722033518 ?? Eric


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

not possible at reasonable price.


----------



## russosborne (Dec 6, 2010)

try using SearchTempest - The EASY way to search Craigslist. It searches as much of Craig's List as you tell it too, based on miles from your zipcode/city. Just make sure to click on auto parts, or else it will give you all kinds of crazy things back. 
There have been lots of them on the Ohio area craig's lists lately. 
Russ


----------



## pontiac_boy (Jul 9, 2011)

Where are you located and how much are you looking to spend? I can maybe get you hooked up but im in Idaho.


----------



## GTO1971 (Aug 14, 2011)

Located in Indiana and we are looking for a driver side fender that doens't have much rust. Any reasonable price would be acceptable.


----------



## pontiac_boy (Jul 9, 2011)

returned your pm. Hope to get you some info soon.


----------

